
Show HN: CLI App for quick and easy log analytics - rusbus
https://github.com/rcoh/angle-grinder
======
bradknowles
Whoops!

Name conflict with the well-known “Silver Searcher” tool that is also known as
“ag”. See [http://geoff.greer.fm/ag/](http://geoff.greer.fm/ag/)

~~~
rusbus
Yeah, there's an open issue. It's on my list, but since it's trivial to just
install the binary with a different name, I haven't gotten around to it.

